# drivers for AT&T 2701hg-B 2 wire



## plvness (Nov 29, 2007)

Does any body know how to download drivers for an AT&T 2701hg-B 2 wire to a disc I am trying to help my dads girlfriend re-install hers and she cant find the disc


----------



## jamesx121 (Apr 23, 2008)

http://forums.techguy.org/networking/581459-2701hg-b-2wire-wireless-gateway.html

I found this thread through Google where other people have posted about your 
"DSL" device---

I also found this page from AT&T/Bell South but I don't know if you have a "Netopia"
or a "Westell" DSL device
http://www.fastaccess.drivers.bellsouth.net/

but any way here is 2 places to start--

look and see if there is any kind of name or serial number or something on the 
DSL --if you can't pin a driver down--post what info you can that's on the
device and we will go from there---


----------

